# Congrats Sun Yue!



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

I haven't posted in ages but this calls for a special occasion: 










http://sports.sina.com.cn/k/2009-06-15/12534434406.shtml

Translation:
Lakers beat Magic for their 15th NBA Championship in history. As one of the team members, Sun Yue also gets his own championship ring. After the game, a very excited Sun Yue talks to reporters.

Reporter: Please give us your thoughts on this season.

Sun: It is not easy for such an opportunity to come by. To be able to be teammates with a player like Kobe is an amazing thing. This season, I've learned a lot, and feel like I've boosted myself a lot.

Reporter: And your thoughts on your coach Phil Jackson, what kind of person is he like?

Sun: Phil is a very easy going guy, often jokes around with the players. But during practice, the Zen Master is very demanding, and pays attention to every detail. Tell you a little story: Phil was just hiding in the locker room and not coming up, because he was afraid we'd spray champagne all over him. But we fooled him, and told him we drank all the champagne. So he came up, and we each soaked him with the champagne. So now he's got more champagne on him than everyone else.

Reporter: What are your plans this summer?

Sun: Hmm, I don't even know. I hope the CBA and Lakers can inform me soon.


Congrats Sun for being the second Chinese national to win a NBA ring!


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

he was such a vital piece to this championship team 

well deserved.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

heart of a champion


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

elcap15 said:


> heart of a champion


this


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> I haven't posted in ages but this calls for a special occasion:


Where have you been? We need you back! 

















Oh...and congrats Lakers fans


----------

